# New Promaster Diver in tha house! Pictorial Review [BN0150]



## wilfreb

Hi chicos, today im showing you my newly acquired Citizen Promaster Diver Eco Drive model BN0150

**

after a long time passion for automatic watches, and having owned tons of autos from lux brands like Rolex, Omega, TagHeuer to affordable brands like Invicta, Tissot, Oris, i have truly realized that automatics are not that useful for a normal guy like me, im a wearer more than a collector.

so, i got a Casio solar Gshock and that thing has become my go to piece, its always on time, always running, no matter how many days i dint wear it, and that is just awesome for me. but as a dive watch fan, i began my search for a good affordable diver, for all my activities like mountain biking, playing tennis, working, sleeping, pool, beaches and taking a bath, yes i wear a watch 24/7.

i was looking for the Seiko Turtle, very good looking piece, but it was automatic, and i didn't wanted another problem in my life, then, i found this Eco Drive Promaster diver and i got it right away.



from a dive fan view, and having owned tons of divers, this piece is perfect, great size at 44mm, great big hands, simple dial...



i love the crown position, signed with the Promaster logo, it works and looks good, it wont hurt my hand like others do, and its out of the way, and since i dont have to be setting the day and date like my autos, this is a total win for me.



the bezel on this piece, its a work of art, it works flawlessly, super easy to grip and turn, the best i have ever used.



i dont think you can find a piece on this price with the amount of attention to detail and overall excellent fit and finish, im really impressed, the all brushed finish gives this watch a quality look overall, and the fact that this watch is ISO approved, makes it even more impressive.



the watch has a 44mm case, but it wears like a 42mm watch, for me this is a good thing cuz i use it for a lot of activities



at this price point i really was expecting some bugs and irregularities, but afer a deep inspection of my example, this thing is flawless, the dial is perfectly aligned, no dust, nothing wrong, just flawless, and this made me realized how excellent the value for the money on this watch is.



i love the caseback, all brushed with all the writing, looks very high quality.



just amazed for all the things this piece gives you for les than $150 USD, this is incredible



im a big dude, at 225 and 6'1'' and this watch looks very good on me, and its super confortable to wear due to its lightweightness

afer owning a couple of ceramic bezel pieces like the Deepsea, Submarier and GMT, i tough i will never buy aluminium bezel again, but for this price, this bezel looks very good, i just hope it can resist the amount of wear im gonna put this watch through



the rubber band is thick and soft, very confortable, i was looking to buy another better one for this watch, but the OEM one is very good and filled my expectations, feels very durable and well built, i really like it.



not too long, not too short, just right on.



here it is next to my 40mm GMT and as you can see, the size difference is not that much, for me this is a plus.



once again im impressed by the fit and finish and overall quality of this beauty, feels and looks waaay more expensive than it actually is.

i love good lume watches, and my Seamaster and my Aquaracer were the kings in my small collection, and this one really didn't disappointed, excellent big time lume this one has





after all, im loving this watch, from the super accurate time keeping without worries, the great diver attributes [ISO], and overall value, it is a must have for any watch lover.
just get this watch, you will love it...


----------



## cave diver

The rounded strapcode engineer (brushed stainless) looks PERFECT and is super comfortable with that watch, FYI. Cheers.


----------



## automan69

Caveman we now have a point of agreement. OP, lots of BN050's on the forum and I own one as well.
Lose the stiff factory convoluted strap would be my advice. The watch to my eye is 'understrapped' with the factory strap...the strap is too wimpy for its 43mm diameter case.

Here is a pic of mine with two different nitrile rubber straps...you don't have to limit yourself to 20mm strap width with a small bit of surgery.

Enjoy it...it is a nice watch and in particular a great value and you don't have to wind it.


----------



## Robert Prideaux

@wilfreb , you talk about not having to adjust the date as in your auto's , how so ?


----------



## timetellinnoob

why does Citizen hardly every do bezel grips all the way around the bezel?? SO MANY of their bezels would look better if they were... finished!!


----------



## pokpok

timetellinnoob said:


> why does Citizen hardly every do bezel grips all the way around the bezel?? SO MANY of their bezels would look better if they were... finished!!


LOL, I think it looks pretty cool like that.


----------



## automan69

pokpok said:


> LOL, I think it looks pretty cool like that.


Agree ^^^


----------



## Robert Prideaux

Anybody know where I can get one around the $150 mark . My local dealer here in South Africa wants $410 ?


----------



## wilfreb

when i dont wear my autos for a couple of days, i have to reset the time and the date because it stops completely, with the EcoDrive, its always on time and date.


----------



## wilfreb

Robert Prideaux said:


> Anybody know where I can get one around the $150 mark . My local dealer here in South Africa wants $410 ?


i got mine for $130 on ebay


----------



## hiro1963

Great review with some nice pics. I've had a blue dial version for about two years so far. It has picked up some scratches, but the bezel insert and the crystal still look pristine. Enjoy!


----------



## ccm123

Looks great!


----------



## sr886699

Great review and nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cobia

Great bang for buck and she looks a treat too, great score


----------



## trott3r

The blue version is a better looker to me IMO.

As to the bezel i dont like the wide numbering it looks stretched horizontally which makes it just odd looking.


----------



## [email protected]

Nice review, thanks! Great looking watch!


----------



## H-perry

Its really cool.. Fits better on your wrist!


----------



## GTR83

Great comprehensive review. Would like to own one of these someday, too. A no-nonsense solar diver which is also very well made? I'll take one!


----------



## WillyB

To the op wilfreb, great watch and write up!
It's funny you mention wanting a new Turtle and then going for this Citizen instead..I just picked up a 779 Turtle and I also have this one, but blue, in the mail. 
I'm really enjoying the Turtle and I'm pretty sure I will really like this Citizen. I'll post a pic of both when the Citizen arrives.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

WillyB said:


> To the op wilfreb, great watch and write up!
> It's funny you mention wanting a new Turtle and then going for this Citizen instead..I just picked up a 779 Turtle and I also have this one, but blue, in the mail.
> I'm really enjoying the Turtle and I'm pretty sure I will really like this Citizen. I'll post a pic of both when the Citizen arrives.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I know the feeling, but as I grew around automatics, I learned that Y really do appreciate accuracy, and the fact that you can not wear this watch for a whole week and then pick it up a wear it, all set, that priceless to me.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Accuracy report after 3 weeks:

This watch continues to amaze me, today I checked with the atomic watch I set it the first day I got it 3 weeks ago and it hasn't lost or gained a single second, it's 100% spot on, wow I'm really impressed, EcoDrive Tech continues to impress me. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterbetatesta

like you, i'm sick of unreliable auto movements. i just pulled the trigger on one of these. thanks for the review. ive been looking at this piece for a while now.


----------



## wilfreb

Masterbetatesta said:


> like you, i'm sick of unreliable auto movements. i just pulled the trigger on one of these. thanks for the review. ive been looking at this piece for a while now.


Make sure to show it to us once it arrives

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## automan69

Masterbetatesta said:


> like you, i'm sick of unreliable auto movements. i just pulled the trigger on one of these. thanks for the review. ive been looking at this piece for a while now.


Agree...I sold all my mechanical watches. I honestly don't understand high end mechanical watches when a superior movement which costs less is available. This watch keeps great time and when fully charged will last 6 months.

You won't regret this watch. If it has a single design flaw some will quibble with...this is my opinion...a 43mm dia watch head should have a 22mm strap width. This watch is 20mm lug to lug.
The stock strap is 'limited' on many levels...I don't like convolutes and the stock strap tapers too much and looks almost feminine. Silicone is ok but if you want a nice rubber dive watch strap, give nitrile a try.

With a bit of surgery, you can install a 22mm rubber strap. To me, a 20mm strap looks whimpy on this big a watch which I believe is a perfect size for an average wrist like mine at 6.75 in.

See mine on a 22mm orange. Notching a rubber strap isn't hard...many straps come this way... and 22mm looks perfect on this size watch and better than a 20mm strap...again IMO.


----------



## automan69

trott3r said:


> The blue version is a better looker to me IMO.
> 
> As to the bezel i dont like the wide numbering it looks stretched horizontally which makes it just odd looking.


My opinion is the opposite. I frankly don't like the blue color on this watch. I initially ordered it in blue and returned it for black which is closer to a dark grey...see mine above with orange strap.

The blue leaves me cold and I love blue...just a more vibrant blue. The blue on this watch is almost a green blue...it looks almost washed out or milky. Again, please accept this is my opinion only.

Color is really personal preference and no doubt some will prefer the blue that Citizen chose for this watch which has elicited much discussion...as you like it for example. I do own another blue diver I love...but much closer to a sapphire blue that really dances in the light.


----------



## Masterbetatesta

automan69 said:


> Agree...I sold all my mechanical watches. I honestly don't understand high end mechanical watches when a superior movement which costs less is available. This watch keeps great time and when fully charged will last 6 months.
> 
> You won't regret this watch. If it has a single design flaw some will quibble with...this is my opinion...a 43mm dia watch head should have a 22mm strap width. This watch is 20mm lug to lug.
> The stock strap is 'limited' on many levels...I don't like convolutes and the stock strap tapers too much and looks almost feminine. Silicone is ok but if you want a nice rubber dive watch strap, give nitrile a try.
> 
> With a bit of surgery, you can install a 22mm rubber strap. To me, a 20mm strap looks whimpy on this big a watch which I believe is a perfect size for an average wrist like mine at 6.75 in.
> 
> See mine on a 22mm orange. Notching a rubber strap isn't hard...many straps come this way... and 22mm looks perfect on this size watch and better than a 20mm strap...again IMO.


I'll see how it goes. I was planning on putting a NATO strap on it from Toxicnatos.com


----------



## chefmateo

My blue one says hello. I love mine on shark mesh.


----------



## wilfreb

updating the post with a few new shots, im loving this watch, and still haven't lost a second since the day i got it, the accuracy is superlative.







super confortable to wear, the lume, the time accuracy and the superb functional bezel, i love this true tool piece


----------



## Masterbetatesta

Got it today, put an Alphashark Nato on it. Size comparison next to Sumo and Nighthawk AT


----------



## Derkdiggler

I absolutely love the stainless bracelet.. Really takes this wonderful watch to a higher level. The ratcheting clasps ensures a perfect fit every time... Especially if you are one of those people that seems like your wrist shrinks and expands throughout the day.

I bought this one off the bay with the band for a good price but I believe this one may have been a display item because the lume on the markers is not as bright as a previous one that I had. The hands are definitely brighter than the markers and I don't remember it being that way with my earlier one. Ohhhhh well, not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## automan69

Agree...the watch looks lovely with the factory stainless strap designed for it...micro clasp a big plus to tune a precise fit to the wrist.

A nuance for those with a discerning eye which is to a point I made earlier in my pic above mounting a 22mm strap to this watch. What Citizen did with the stainless strap is...they shingle the first link outside the 20mm lug spacing with 22mm link width which gives the appearance of a wider strap on the watch. This I believe as I mentioned earlier is the correct size balance for a 43mm case diameter. 20mm right out of the watch is too narrow for a 43mm case. So I believe one of the reasons that stainless strap looks so good on the watch...other than its a high quality strap.

Very nice Derk!

PS: I may pick up that strap for mine at some point. If somebody knows the Citizen model no. for that strap, please post. Thanks.


----------



## Dynasty90

Nice post!

I've had my eye on one of these for a while, but have been hesitant to buy. Will it look out of place on a 7" wrist? My SKX007 is about the largest I can go IMO. How does this Citizen compare?

Also, what is the difference between the models BN0150-28E and BN0150-10E?


----------



## wilfreb

Dynasty90 said:


> Nice post!
> 
> I've had my eye on one of these for a while, but have been hesitant to buy. Will it look out of place on a 7" wrist? My SKX007 is about the largest I can go IMO. How does this Citizen compare?
> 
> Also, what is the difference between the models BN0150-28E and BN0150-10E?


I think it wears similar to the SKX, the Promaster is a 44mm watch, but it actually wears more like an 42mm in my experience

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Derkdiggler said:


> I absolutely love the stainless bracelet.. Really takes this wonderful watch to a higher level. The ratcheting clasps ensures a perfect fit every time... Especially if you are one of those people that seems like your wrist shrinks and expands throughout the day.
> 
> I bought this one off the bay with the band for a good price but I believe this one may have been a display item because the lume on the markers is not as bright as a previous one that I had. The hands are definitely brighter than the markers and I don't remember it being that way with my earlier one. Ohhhhh well, not a deal breaker for me.


Tell me about the bracelet, looks stunning, I can't find the OEM bracelet for mine

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

wilfreb said:


> Tell me about the bracelet, looks stunning, I can't find the OEM bracelet for mine
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


https://bands.hurleyrobertsservice....s-steel-part-59-s06105-with-band-to-case-pins


----------



## wilfreb

59yukon01 said:


> https://bands.hurleyrobertsservice....s-steel-part-59-s06105-with-band-to-case-pins


Wow, that's about the price I paid for the watch ⌚

Can you post some pics of the clasp please

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

wilfreb said:


> Wow, that's about the price I paid for the watch ⌚
> 
> Can you post some pics of the clasp please
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Don't have the bracelet either. Considered it, but I paid less than that for the watch.


----------



## automan69

wilfreb said:


> Wow, that's about the price I paid for the watch ⌚
> 
> Can you post some pics of the clasp please
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Honestly...it probably is cheaper to buy the watch and stainless strap separately as expensive as the strap is. The watch version with the stainless strap generally sells for $300 or more out of Japan if you can find it.

The strap is reported to be first rate...not only how it flatters the watch but due to quality of the strap, clasp and micro adjust. I like this watch on aftermarket nitrile rubber and on the fence of spending over $100 for the factory strap....but the factory stainless strap is probably the best stainless strap for this watch and worth it.
Only my opinion.


----------



## wilfreb

automan69 said:


> Honestly...it probably is cheaper to buy the watch and stainless strap separately as expensive as the strap is. The watch version with the stainless strap generally sells for $300 or more out of Japan if you can find it.
> 
> The strap is reported to be first rate...not only how it flatters the watch but due to quality of the strap, clasp and micro adjust. I like this watch on aftermarket nitrile rubber and on the fence of spending over $100 for the factory strap....but the factory stainless strap is probably the best stainless strap for this watch and worth it.
> Only my opinion.


I will definitely buy it at some point, I like the bracelet, but for now I'm enjoying the OEM rubber band

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterbetatesta

I'm a metal bracelet guy myself. But the OEM bracelet for this is just about the cost of the watch, which is why I tried Nato straps for the first time.


----------



## ctsean

Robert Prideaux said:


> Anybody know where I can get one around the $150 mark . My local dealer here in South Africa wants $410 ?


I have no idea how the price might change if you're in SA, but Amazon is selling it for $160.99 at the moment (sold by amazon - not marketplace).


----------



## Mkart31

That is a good price!


----------



## Masterbetatesta

Just gonna put this here for reference. 20mm CURVED STAINLESS STEEL OYSTER BRACELET FITS Citizen NY0040 NY0040-09W -9E | eBay

Seems like it fits the same bands that a NY0040-09W uses. Source is New bracelet for Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster BN0150-10E?


----------



## wilfreb

Just had a great weekend with the Promaster by the pool



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bree1967

I have the BN0150-28E and after a month of ownership it is keeping time bang on to the second when checked against my Citizen Skyhawk JY0000-53E. Great looking watch and one I would highly recommend.


----------



## Watchnewbies

I have a question about the crystal of this watch. I ordered the same watch from a place called Jomashop and it arrived just before the holiday. In the box (looped around the band) was a hang tag that indicates that the watch has a Sapphire Crystal. Nothing on the Jomashop web page says Sapphire crystal, but instead mineral crystal. I called and an associate there didn't know. So I had a chance to call Citizen USA this afternoon to get to the bottom of the watch and the Citizen employee wasn't really sure either. She did say that Jomashop was NOT an authorized seller and that Citizen would NOT honor the warranty. She claimed that the watch may have been meant for another market, but that was strange that the number was the same. She slaso said they would never offer that watch with a sapphire crystal at that price point. Here is another thread from this site where another poster is asking the same thing. My tag looks very similar. 'WR200-ANT-REF SAP CRYS' Add the http
://forums.watchuseek.com/f21/citizen-bn0100-51e-question-4329298.html

So I found some test online where you place a droplet of water on the face and if it disperses quiuckly, then it is mineral crystal and if it stays in droplet form, then it is sapphire. Well, it passed this test with flying colors against my 17 year old, non-working Luminox. Repeatedly.

So, is it possible this watch has a sapphire crystal? Should I send it back anyway because they aren't an authorized dealer? Warranty?

Thanks!


----------



## wilfreb

It's not sapphire, it's hardened mineral, mine has held up very well 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchnewbies

wilfreb said:


> It's not sapphire, it's hardened mineral, mine has held up very well
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks! I was busy trying to figure out how to post a link back to a thread from this site. Says I can't until I have more posts. Seems like there would be an exception for posting links to the sam site lol.

Anyway, add 'http' to that link and you'll see a very similar hang tag. Mine says 'SAP CRYS' which can only mean 'Sapphire Crystal.' The Citizen rep said as much, but was still confused about the whole thing. I seriously doubt someone manning the phones would know as much as you all, so I came to the experts.


----------



## automan69

Derkdiggler said:


> I absolutely love the stainless bracelet.. Really takes this wonderful watch to a higher level. The ratcheting clasps ensures a perfect fit every time... Especially if you are one of those people that seems like your wrist shrinks and expands throughout the day.
> 
> I bought this one off the bay with the band for a good price but I believe this one may have been a display item because the lume on the markers is not as bright as a previous one that I had. The hands are definitely brighter than the markers and I don't remember it being that way with my earlier one. Ohhhhh well, not a deal breaker for me.


Completely agree. To me, the factory stainless strap is the best strap for this watch and takes the watch to higher level as you say. Yes, its pricey, but its a high end bracelet with micro adjustment, solid links with quality milled clasp. Beautiful.

The biggest difference is the width of the bracelet at the lugs of the watch which measures close to 24mm. The first link shingles the lugs which are spaced at 20mm. Aftermarket bracelets fall short if they aren't modified to emit from the lugs wider than factory spacing of 20mm. My opinion of course.


----------



## Masterbetatesta

My tag from jomashop says the same thing. Sap Crys. The tag from Amazon doesn't have it.


----------



## Masterbetatesta

BTW, this watch is so good I sold my Seiko SBDC001 Sumo. It was running about -6 spd. I owned it for 8 years and it was super nice, but this Promaster Diver blows it out of the water in terms of accuracy of course.


----------



## mi6_

Masterbetatesta said:


> BTW, this watch is so good I sold my Seiko SBDC001 Sumo. It was running about -6 spd. I owned it for 8 years and it was super nice, but this Promaster Diver blows it out of the water in terms of accuracy of course.


Any $10 Quartz will be more accurate than an automatic.


----------



## Masterbetatesta

Yep, that's why I'm down to 1 auto and 4 quartz watches. My Glycine Combat 7 runs at about +2spd. I love the ETA 2824-2 compared to my previous unreliable 6R15


----------



## por44

This factory bracelet is a real winner - hard to believe it is on a watch at this price.


----------



## Masterbetatesta

well after about a month, my promaster is +6.5 seconds ahead of my citizen nighthawk AT atomic radio controlled ecodrive watch.

disappointed, but still within the +/- 15sec / month spec on the promaster.


----------



## mi6_

Masterbetatesta said:


> well after about a month, my promaster is +6.5 seconds ahead of my citizen nighthawk AT atomic radio controlled ecodrive watch.
> 
> disappointed, but still within the +/- 15sec / month spec on the promaster.


Thats pretty standard for the E168 movement. I have two divers with this movement and they are in the 3-6 second fast range per month. That's still double what the specified accuracy range is. If you want better accuracy you'll need a high accuracy Quartz that is +\- 10 seconds per year. Remember that many automatic movements are 10-15 seconds accurate per day. So your Quartz is basically 30 times more accurate than a basic automatic movement. I only adjust my Quartz watches for the DST change so they are not more than a minute off.


----------



## will1970

Just picked my bn0150 up 2 days ago









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterbetatesta

mi6_ said:


> Thats pretty standard for the E168 movement. I have two divers with this movement and they are in the 3-6 second fast range per month. That's still double what the specified accuracy range is. If you want better accuracy you'll need a high accuracy Quartz that is +\- 10 seconds per year. Remember that many automatic movements are 10-15 seconds accurate per day. So your Quartz is basically 30 times more accurate than a basic automatic movement. I only adjust my Quartz watches for the DST change so they are not more than a minute off.


ya, it's all good. it's just a $150 watch after all.


----------



## wongthian2

Just ordered my black one from New York for $162 including shipping and import fee to Japan. Watch and price are excellent. Citizen pricing is open to seller discounts and this makes the company more flexible than Seiko IMO. I used to own a few Citizens 9 years ago but flipped them. This new model looks to be a keeper. photo scooped from wilfeb!
citizen diver by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## datglasstho

por44 said:


> This factory bracelet is a real winner - hard to believe it is on a watch at this price.


Yeah it is a great piece. The ratcheting extension clasp was a surprise value.


----------



## BMore04

For the money this watch can't be beat. I liked the black one so much I picked up the blue one as well


----------



## wongthian2

Just received my black version this Boxing day eve....great boxing by Citizen. Watch bezel has a tiny spring but in no way a problem. Seconds hand hits the markers. Bezel lines up correctly. Have put it on an orange zulu since the OEM rubber is stiff. Great value for price!


----------



## Order66

Just picked up one of these in blue a few weeks back. My first non-seiko jap diver in about 7 years. This is a great piece. $132 on Amazon. I also picked up a ClockWork Synergy Navy 2pc Nato, a Eulit Grey Perlon and a Barton Dark Smoke quick release canvas strap to change up the look. I was however pleased by the rubber strap it came on. Not bad at all. By way of comparison it crushes the Seiko Z22 in the comfort department, but they ruined it with the screened ND Limits chart.
Unique character, wearable dimensions, signed crown, great lume, quality bezel action, Eco-Drive grab and go. Is there a better sub 150 diver than this?


----------



## mi6_

Order66 said:


> Just picked up one of these in blue a few weeks back. My first non-seiko jap diver in about 7 years. This is a great piece. $132 on Amazon. I also picked up a ClockWork Synergy Navy 2pc Nato, a Eulit Grey Perlon and a Barton Dark Smoke quick release canvas strap to change up the look. I was however pleased by the rubber strap it came on. Not bad at all. By way of comparison it crushes the Seiko Z22 in the comfort department, but they ruined it with the screened ND Limits chart.
> Unique character, wearable dimensions, signed crown, great lume, quality bezel action, Eco-Drive grab and go. Is there a better sub 150 diver than this?


Congrats. A soft cloth and some rubbing alcohol quickly remedied the printed "ND" strap problem. Just be sure to check the strap at various angles under light as the ND table is still visible until you rub it all off. I had to go back a second time to get it all.

This is one of my favourite watches just wish it was a bit smaller. Cheap, durable and reliable with the fantastic tool look that many Diver's watches struggle to achieve.


----------



## traineract

I realized this piece is really very popular. It should get its own nickname, don't you think?


----------



## Gilmour

Citizen "The Ugly One".


----------



## ctsean

traineract said:


> I realized this piece is really very popular. It should get its own nickname, don't you think?


Pretty sure it's already referred to as the "prime" since the 12 marker looks like Optimus Prime's head.


----------



## traineract

ctsean said:


> traineract said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realized this piece is really very popular. It should get its own nickname, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it's already referred to as the "prime" since the 12 marker looks like Optimus Prime's head.
Click to expand...

Thanks!! I think that name suits it really well!


----------



## Citizen FUGU

Hi,do you know if this bracelet fits a Citizen NY0040 or Citizen FUGU? Thanks


----------



## lawtaxi

These are great, and under-rated watches. Also, very good value for money, IMO.


----------



## zeuspower

What a watch ! Probably the only watch to take with me in a deserted island 
I checked various solutions with the straps,my final and best solution is a shark mesh 22mm ,but notched down to 20mm...It fits in the eye much better,every solution with 20mm I tried ,it looks a bit small for the 43-44 dial...


----------



## zeuspower

What a watch ! Probably the only watch to take with me in a deserted island 
I checked various solutions with the straps,my final and best solution is a shark mesh 22mm ,but notched down to 20mm...It fits in the eye much better,every solution with 20mm I tried ,it looks a bit small for the 43-44 dial...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

It has its called the Prime


----------

